# 1996 Maxima power steering pump



## StephenH (Jun 5, 2007)

My power steering pump is leaking. BoHo

I want to replace it. 
Any suggestions as to instructions and where a good place is to get the part would be most appriciated.

Thank you,
Old Gear Head
StephenH

1996 Maxima S#
3.0Ltr
24 valve overhead cam
Automatic
118K miles


----------

